# Flor de Oliva Robusto Cigar Review - Not all that great. Maybe she'll age better



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Bought a bundle of these and wish I hadn't. They burn a little off and our very poorly constructed. I would recommend holding on to them because th...

Read the full review here: Flor de Oliva Robusto Cigar Review - Not all that great. Maybe she'll age better


----------

